# Leaking JBL Cristal Profi e1500



## SyrusTheVirus (Nov 14, 2012)

I have looked every where to find the leak, and all I can find is a few dribbles where the clips are!!! Does this mean the seal has gone? It was working fine untill I moved it from my 200 Ltr tank onto my 320 Ltr tank!!! It has all new pipes now and all fitted correct, the canister is not leaking its fine untill I start the pump, then the water comes out. Please can someone advise me??


----------



## SyrusTheVirus (Nov 14, 2012)

I have replaced the rubber seal under the lid, stripped down the filter and tightened everything inside, but I still seem to have water comming from the lid of the filter. Has anyone got any ideas? Do I need to replace the pipe connectors? Buy a new filter? HELP!!!!!! I have cichlids in a 200 ltr tank, and want to move them to a 320 ltr playground but with my filter leaking, they are stuck where they are!!!


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Syrus,

I'm not familiar with your model but was able to read the instruction manual to try and help you troubleshoot the problem.

The instructions recommend closing the latches at the opposite corners first to avoid twisting or cocking the head seal. Also, a bit of lubrication of the seal is recommended and please be sure the seal is seated properly in the groove.

The other important points to remember is that the maximum installation height between the water surface and the bottom of the filter canister is 180 cm. Is it possible you have exceeded this max height by using the filter on your new 320 ltr aquarium?

The only other possibility might be related to the primer pump sealing. I don't know if this brand filter is similar to the Eheim brand that uses a similar technology so that might be another part of the filter to check for problems.

If none of my suggestions help fix the problem, is it possible there is a phone or email contact number available for the manufacturer in your country? They may have a help line available to assist you better.


----------



## SyrusTheVirus (Nov 14, 2012)

Thanks Dee
I just need to check the primer pump again. It is the only thing I havent stipped yet, but I have done everything else!!
Thanks for your help. If I get any luck I will let you know!!


----------



## SyrusTheVirus (Nov 14, 2012)

Still no luck. I am going to find O-Rings to fit the tube connections, and see if this helps!!


----------



## Renji (Jan 27, 2015)

I had a similar issue. Please check the inlet and outlet livers on top of the filter. Check if they are opening correctly. The livers might move, with out opening the valve.


----------



## Dontdalla (Jan 11, 2017)

Hi SyrusTheVirus, I know this was posted a while back now, but I am having the same problem with my JBL filter. Did you manage to sort out the leak? if so, can you kindly advise how you went about fixing the leak?

Thanks.


----------

